# New computer comes with no disks?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

My new Dell computer came with no software disks, not even a Windows disk.... is that normal? 
What if I need to reformat some day?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The recovery o/s is on a hidden partition on the terabyte hdd and your supposed to use the recovery option if needed to access it, however you can create a o/s back up restore drive on a 32 gig thumb drive and do away with the recovery partition if you don't mind voiding any warranty or want to free up the disk space used for the hidden partition.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

You mean you do not even have an operating system, nor any disk to install it? As far as not getting the disk, I don't think I got a Windows 8 disk with my new computer either.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I didn't get any disks either. I created a recovery thumb drive disk, which in no way voids the warranty. My computer is a baby ASUS that doesn't have a CD drive, which is why I used a thumb drive--mine took a 16 GB size. For those with CD drives, you can use DVDs instead.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

They haven't included disks in a GOOD five years.

Mon


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Shrek said:


> The recovery o/s is on a hidden partition on the terabyte hdd and your supposed to use the recovery option if needed to access it, however you can create a o/s back up restore drive on a 32 gig thumb drive and do away with the recovery partition if you don't mind voiding any warranty or want to free up the disk space used for the hidden partition.


Yes. There will be a recovery partition on the hard drive that can be accessed to reload the operating system, device drivers, & vendor applications.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I just bought an HP laptop. 
It came with Win7 and Win 8 disks.
There is a partition of the hard drive for recovery.
(this is not hidden on mine)

What it didn't come with is a sticker for the license for the operating system anywhere on the computer. So if the hard drive is defective, you need not only the license as well as the disks for the operating system for a new hard drive.

off topic: the computer has no serial number showing either. You might think, 'oh big deal' but if it is stolen, even the police won't be able to figure out if it is that particular computer or not.

To find the license for the operating system (the 25 number/letter combination). A free utility called Magic Jelly beans will bring up your license key since it isn't a sticker on your computer anymore.
To find the serial number, while running the machine use FN+ESC and that will get you your serial number. If you have a non-working machine, tough luck.

So ideally, you have:
1. a partitioned back up preprogrammed into your hard drive.
2. a back up CD you've chosen to write for the purposes of back up
3. if your hard drive fails, a new hard drive, Win 7 or /and 8 disks, and the license key for your computer.

If your computer is stolen, you'll need the serial number.

I do think this is correct information, if you find a flaw in it, please say so.


----------

